# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  صقر الاردن وسهم الاردن والعين الصامته الاردنيات

## احساس المطر

صقر الأردن 
إن صقر الأردن هي الطائرة المسيرة التكتيكية الأكثر فعالية، سهلة الإستخدام وذات كلفة بسيطة، حيث تستطيع القيام بمهام مختلفة في مجال الطيران الجوي الآلي. 


كما وتستطيع القيام باالإستكشاف المباشر ليلاً او نهاراً، الإستشعار عن بعد، الإستطلاع و تحديد الأهداف من على بعد 30 كلم من مجال الرؤية اثناء عملها. 

طائرة تكتيكيــة مسيرة قـــادرة علـــى المراقبة الحيـــة ليلاً ونهـــاراً لمسافـة تتراوح 30 كم (LOS)، كمـا تقـــوم بالإستشعــــار عن بعــــد ومهامــــات الاستطلاع والمراقبة. 
تم تطوير و اختبار 3 نماذج مختلفــة من هذه المركبة خلال مرحلة البحث والتطوير. 
اكتملت النسخه النهائية مـن المركبـــة وتوشك ان تدخل في مرحلــة دمج مع الطيار الآلي والحمولة النافعة. 
من الضـــروري تحديــــد إحتياجـــات المستخدم النهائـي للمشروع في مرحلة الإنتاج الفعلي.


سهم الأردن 
سهم الأردن 






سهم الأردن هو نظام هدف جوي مصنّع لتدريب الدفاع الجوي، حيث يستخدم لفحص وتقييم مختلف انواع الأنظمة الدفاعية المحددة وقريبة المدى. 

منظومة هدف جوي للتدريب علـــى اسلحة الدفاع الجوية للمدى القريــب والقصير لانواع مختلفة من أسلحــة الدفاع الجوي. 
تم تعديل مواصفات المنظومة وفــق متطلبات الدفـاع الجـــوي الميدانـــي الملكي ومن المتوقـع ان يجرى أول اختبار طيران في تشرين الاول لعام 2007 ويتوقع ان يكتمــل المشروع فى النصف الاول من عــــام 2008 في اطار اتفاق مع الدفـــاع الجـــوي الميداني الملكي

العين الصامتة 



العين الصامتة 
طائرة مسيرة كهربائية قابلة للحمل، مناسبة للإستطلاع الجوي، للسيطرة على حركة الطرقات الخارجية بالإضافة إلى مراقبة الحدود، يصل مدى الرؤية للطائرة إلى 10 كلم. 

طائرة مسيرة كهربائية محمولة بمدى 10كم (LOS) تستخدم للمراقبة الجوية وملائمة لمراقبة الطريق ومراقبة وإرشاد حركة المرور. 
تم تطوير واختبار 3 نماذج مختلفة من هذه المركبة خلال مرحلة البحث و التطوير. 

النسخه النهائية من المركبة صممت لإحتواء حمولات عدة و ذلك لتلبيـة مختلف متطلبات المستخدم. 
حالياً هذه الطائره المسيرة اكتملــت وهي في المرحلـــة النهائيــــة مــن الإختبارات للحمولة النافعة والطيار الالي autopilot

----------


## رمز الاسود

مشكووووووووور احساس المطر  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## رضوان عبدالله

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

